# Fanes V5



## rsv-peter (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Hat schon jemand einen V5
Ist der Hinterbau wirklich steifer geworden?
Was wiegt der Rahmen?
Im Freeride Test war die Ausstattung mal wieder anders als die Serien Bikes.


----------



## Lexx85 (9. Juni 2016)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atclekalt (13. Juni 2016)

Mein Rahmen V5 L blau metallic gepulvert hat um die 3,4kg wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Kann gerne zuhause nochmal nachschauen.

Ob der Hinterbau steifer geworden ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ist meine erste Fanes.


----------



## Lexx85 (13. Juni 2016)

Ja wäre mal genial zu wissen. Vorallem das Gewicht mit Dämpfer usw. Oder nur der rahmrn


----------



## atclekalt (13. Juni 2016)

Das Gewicht ist nur der Rahmen. Mit allen benötigen Schrauben und ohne Dämpfer. Allerdings hab ich das mit einer Kofferwaage gewogen. Die Genauigkeit dieser Waage ist allerdings... naja.


----------



## Lexx85 (13. Juni 2016)

Oh ok...


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Juni 2016)

Gibt's schon Livebilder der 5er?


----------



## xalex (17. Oktober 2016)

Nochmal die Frage:

Fährt jemand die V5 und kann inzwischen dazu mehr erzählen? Gerne auch der Vegleich zu älteren Versionen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin sie in M am Kronplatz mit 180er Gabel einen ganzen Tag gefahren. Hab selber ne M 3.0er. Die bin ich am nächsten Tag gefahren. Ergebnis: Morgen oder Übermorgen kommt mein 5.0er Rahmen. 

Das etwas mehr Länge ist bei mir sehr gut. Mein Alter war mir etwas kurz.
Da das Tretlager nun merklich unter der Radachse hängt merkt man deutlich positiv. 
Der steilere Sitzwinkel ist positiv. 
Der Hinterbau ist zu Beginn nicht mehr degressiv, d.h. die Kiste hat mehr Pop und ist etwas weniger Staubsauger. Macht mir mehr Spaß.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2016)

Na dann kann es ja bald losgehen.
Fanes 5.0 SL, die Basis:


----------



## Lexx85 (19. Oktober 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Na dann kann es ja bald losgehen.
> Fanes 5.0 SL, die Basis:


Echt schick,.. hast du es mal gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2016)

Noch nicht. Ich vertraue auf die Aussage von JÜ, dass es so 3,3 kg (Edit!) sind. Und das bei Parkzulassung. Komme vllt. heute Spätabend dazu.


----------



## Lexx85 (19. Oktober 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Ich vertraue auf die Aussage von JÜ, dass es so 2,8 kg sind. Und das bei Parkzulassung. Komme vllt. heute Spätabend dazu.


Ja wäre echt mal interessant zu wissen, die Parkzulassung finde ich eh spitze... war einer der Gründe wieso Ichs mir geholt habe..


Oneandall.... FANES


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2016)

So. Ich hab nachgemessen und erst mal nen Schreck bekommen, aber dann nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass ich die Mail vom JÜ falsch verstanden habe. 

Er meinte 3,3 Kg und die Carbondruckstütze spart(e) 500 g. Ich habe ausgelegt, dass 500 g noch abgezogen werden können. Also 3,3 kg laut JÜ so wie er bei mir liegt. 

Ich habe komplett blank ohne HR-Achse und Zughüllen 3100 g gemessen. Immer noch ein cooles Gewicht. 

Ich maile aber nochmal hin wie ich Ihn zu verstehen habe.


----------



## Lexx85 (20. Oktober 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> So. Ich hab nachgemessen und erst mal nen Schreck bekommen, aber dann nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass ich die Mail vom JÜ falsch verstanden habe.
> 
> Er meinte 3,3 Kg und die Carbondruckstütze spart(e) 500 g. Ich habe ausgelegt, dass 500 g noch abgezogen werden können. Also 3,3 kg laut JÜ so wie er bei mir liegt.
> 
> ...


Des Is für den Rahmen trotzdem spitze!!!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin trotzdem verwundert.
Bin mal gespannt was als Antwort kommt.
Die vorhandenen Gewichte in der gewichte.mtb-news.de Datenbank z.B. für eine Fanes 4.0 in M mit Aluheck lassen mich stutzen.

 (3370g)

Aber auf jeden Fall: Die Qualität des Rahmens ist super.


----------



## Froschel (20. Oktober 2016)

Das wäre der 5er Rahmen ja einiges schwerer als der 4er. Mein Fanes 4.0 in L ano black (Alu Druckstrebe) hat mit Schrauben und HR Achse ohne Dämpfer 3,4Kg gewogen. Da wird wohl die Carbondruckstrebe mit 500gr Einsparung wohl nicht ganz stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab noch die "es ist kein Dämpfer drin"-Stange mitgemessen. Keine Ahnung ob die vllt. aus Metall war, habe Sie nicht angefingert. Ich werde auch noch mal ne Alternativwaage nehmen und natürlich auf die Antwort von JÜ warten.


----------



## Lexx85 (20. Oktober 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich hab noch die "es ist kein Dämpfer drin"-Stange mitgemessen. Keine Ahnung ob die vllt. aus Metall war, habe Sie nicht angefingert. Ich werde auch noch mal ne Alternativwaage nehmen und natürlich auf die Antwort von JÜ warten.




Bin mal aufs Ergebnis gespannt! Hier mal meine 4.0 mit Steuersatzschale , Dämpfer, Achse, keine Carbonwippe und -streben(3,85 Kilo)


----------



## rsv-peter (20. Oktober 2016)

V5 mit Carbon Sitzstrebe
Hab ich auf der Seite nicht gefunden


----------



## Lexx85 (20. Oktober 2016)

rsv-peter schrieb:


> V5 mit Carbon Sitzstrebe
> Hab ich auf der Seite nicht gefunden


Ich dachte deine hat das?


----------



## -heinzel- (20. Oktober 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


>


Ohje! Wird es etwa Schwarz, Weiß, Rot? Hast wohl zu viel in RR-Katalogen geblättert.


----------



## OliverKaa (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi, 
welche Rahmengröße hast Du?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2016)

Das ist M. Die Carbonstrebe ist die von der Teibun 2.0 und man fragt dazu extra bei JÜ an.

@-heinzel- es wird Schwarz. Das ist Noppenschaum vom Versand.  Rest bleibt wie beim "Alten", also roter Eloxkram.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2016)

So, mit zwei Waagen gemessen. Rahmen komplett clean. Ausschließlich das Schaltauge dran. Keine Zughülle, kein Dämpferdummy, kein Nix.

3050 g


----------



## Lexx85 (20. Oktober 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> So, mit zwei Waagen gemessen. Rahmen komplett clean. Ausschließlich das Schaltauge dran. Keine Zughülle, kein Dämpferdummy, kein Nix.
> 
> 3050 g




Sehr cool


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2016)

Nunja, JÜ meinte per Mail immer noch es müssten 2800 g sein. 250 g Differenz finde ich jetzt nicht sehr cool.

Ich werde versuchen das mit Alutech zu klären. Die sollten wohl genug Rahmen usw. zum wiegen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (20. Oktober 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Nunja, JÜ meinte per Mail immer noch es müssten 2800 g sein. 250 g Differenz finde ich jetzt nicht sehr cool.
> 
> Ich werde versuchen das mit Alutech zu klären. Die sollten wohl genug Rahmen usw. zum wiegen haben.


Ok,... stimmt. Bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## rsv-peter (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo
haben die nicht unterschiedliche Achsen

Fanes Boost
Teibun 142

Coal in L auch 3050 aber mit Steuersatz


Aber was machen die paar Gramm schon aus.
Wenn Geo passt und das teil  macht, sind die gleich vergessen.


Ich hatte auch erst überlegt eine V5 zu nehmen, bin aber glücklich mit dem Last
Verarbeitung deutlich besser als bei Alutech.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Oktober 2016)

Die Druckstrebe definiert welches Ausfallende. Also hat meine jetzt ein 142er Heck, weil Teibun 2.0 Druckstrebe.

Die paar Gramm sind per se kein Problem, wenn es denn so korrekt ist.
Wenn aber der Chef meint eine 5.0 M in Alu muss 3,3 kg wiegen und ich inzwischen durch Anruf bei Alutech sicher weiß (es wurde gewogen), dass eine Teibun 2.0 Druckstrebe 500g leichter ist als eine aus Alu der 5.0er Fanes, dann passt da was nicht.

Der Mitarbeiter bei Alutech hatte nur einen mit Noppenschaum fertig eingepackten 5.0 S Rahmen inklusiv Steuersatz und der Schaltzugaussenhülle schon drin. Dort pendelte die Waage bei knapp unter 3600 g ein, so daß ich den 3,3 kg schon glauben mag.

Dann passt es bei mir aber absolut nicht. :/

Zur Verarbeitung: Ich finde den Rahmen exquisit. Kein Vergleich zu meiner 3.0 und er muss sich nicht verstecken. Alles sauber und wertig.


----------



## Lexx85 (21. Oktober 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Die Druckstrebe definiert welches Ausfallende. Also hat meine jetzt ein 142er Heck, weil Teibun 2.0 Druckstrebe.
> 
> Die paar Gramm sind per se kein Problem, wenn es denn so korrekt ist.
> Wenn aber der Chef meint eine 5.0 M in Alu muss 3,3 kg wiegen und ich inzwischen durch Anruf bei Alutech sicher weiß (es wurde gewogen), dass eine Teibun 2.0 Druckstrebe 500g leichter ist als eine aus Alu der 5.0er Fanes, dann passt da was nicht.
> ...




Absolut, was machst du jetzt?

Die 4.0 Is auch absolut hochwertig verarbeitet... deshalb auch weiterhin Alu!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Oktober 2016)

Warten bis der Chef am Mittwoch wieder da ist und das abklären. :/
Mein Kollege hat einen 3.0 SL Rahmen (also auch Carbonheck) in L und Elox und gerade extra nochmal geschaut, was er damals an der Waage hatte.
=> 2940g mit allen Leitungshaltern


----------



## Lexx85 (21. Oktober 2016)

Des ne Ansage, na ich bin mal gespannt.... berichte mal


----------



## Lantern (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir einen V5 Rahmen aufzubauen. Gibt es erfahrungen mit Coil Dämpfern bei dem Rahmen?
VG
Riedi


----------



## Lexx85 (23. Oktober 2016)

Lantern schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege mir einen V5 Rahmen aufzubauen. Gibt es erfahrungen mit Coil Dämpfern bei dem Rahmen?
> VG
> Riedi




Dafür gibt's hier nen ausführlichen Thread. Da geht es genau um dein Problem. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wie er heißt...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Oktober 2016)

So:

Grund für 150 g zu viel:
Die Kettenstrebe (die Gleiche wie im Sennes) stellte sich als etwas zu mau heraus. Er hat da nachgebessert, auf Kosten des Gewichts.
Er passt es auf der Webseite an.

Grund für den Rest:
Er war zu konservativ was die Gewichtszunahme von XS (so haben Sie das Gewicht hinterlegt) zu M.

Das sind seine nachgemessenen Gewichte von heute morgen (ohne Carbonheck) mit der aktuellen Kettenstrebe:

XS: 3,25 -3,30 kg
S: 3,35 - 3,40 kg

M: 3,45 - 3,50 kg
So, auf geht's an den Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. November 2016)

So, nach knapp 15 ktm kann ich sagen: Sehr gute Entscheidung!

Hinweis!
Die Kettenstrebe ist breit (da ja eigentlich für Boost) und mit einem Teibun 2.0 Hinterbau (der ja kein Boost ist) ist man bei der Wahl des Kettenblattes eingeschränkt.

Sicher passt ein 28er. Ziemlich sicher auch ein 28er Ei und ein rundes 30er. Das 28er Ei probiere ich demnächst. Ein 30er Ei (bLabs in meinem Fall, was ja auch noch außermittig sitzt) passt nicht.

So ist das halt, wenn man Dinge zusammenbastelt. 

Das Endergebnis am Montag auf dem Altissimo, bei allerfeinstem Wetter.




Klick für groß. Mit fast vollständiger Partliste. Da tut sich aber noch ein wenig.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2016)

Und diese dicken Dinger kommen zum Wochenende bei mir an. Wobei irgendwie scheint es eher nach Skifahren auszusehen.



Klick => "Teileliste"


----------

